# TSS HUNT’S



## joekacz

Just throwing this out there but how many of you OGF’s used or witnessed the TSS shot being used this season? The ballistics make me a fan but the price definitely not. You can watch all you want on UTube but first hand from fellow members to me is a more reliable source. Misses,kills,distances,would you buy it again. Stuff like that I think would make for some interesting talk. Don’t know how far this will go but what the heck.


----------



## mike hunt

Those premium Turkey loads have worked well from my experience, just crazy expensive, but a box will last you a couple of years.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

I use it in 410 and 10ga...stuff is awesum..definatly has a distance and patterns well. Yes a little salty, but does the job! 6bucks a shot, but 1 shot a year, well thats ok. Got the grandson using it, without it and just regular 6-8-9 shot, just didnt have comfidance that he could get er done unless the bird was right in his face. Tss I was very confidant that he could shoot 30yds or a little more.


----------



## joekacz

mike hunt said:


> Those premium Turkey loads have worked well from my experience, just crazy expensive, but a box will last you a couple of years.


Mike,if you don’t mind me asking,what distance was your longest for a clean harvest and how long of a shot would you take with confidence? And I’m assuming it was a 12ga.


----------



## joekacz

Deadeyedeek said:


> I use it in 410 and 10ga...stuff is awesum..definatly has a distance and patterns well. Yes a little salty, but does the job! 6bucks a shot, but 1 shot a year, well thats ok. Got the grandson using it, without it and just regular 6-8-9 shot, just didnt have comfidance that he could get er done unless the bird was right in his face. Tss I was very confidant that he could shoot 30yds or a little more.


Have you taken a bird with the 10ga using the TSS?


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

I have two 20g, one youth and one adult both guns are fitted with pattern master choke tubes and shoot TSS8-10 shot.
The kids im taking out i have them shoot these guns and have been brutal on the birds. 
As far as distance im not sure,i won't let the kids shoot over 25yards just because i don't want them to start off thinking they can consistently kill turkeys at 40 plus yards (though with this set up i believe you could easily do it and then some)

As far as the price the kids are worth it, plus we're only using a few shells a year now that everything has been patterned.

I've been tempted to take these out in the field to see exactly how they perform at a distance, but for me, i really enjoy that close up action with the thought each time i pull that trigger the head may just disappear. 

Im using a 12g with a hastings choke .660 with winchester#4








On paper these throw a very good consistant pattern


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Joe, took my tom tues with the 10 double, but he was right in my face 5yds


----------



## joekacz

Deadeyedeek said:


> Joe, took my tom tues with the 10 double, but he was right in my face 5yds


Use to have a 10ga years ago a Spanish double think it weighed about 11# couldn’t find a gunbearer to carry it for me.LOL Man that was a close bird,not a pretty picture I bet of his head .


----------



## fireline

I shot a bird last year at 20 yards, not a good test for TSS, he ran in when he saw my jake decoy next to the hen decoy.


----------



## joekacz

fireline said:


> I shot a bird last year at 20 yards, not a good test for TSS, he ran in when he saw my jake decoy next to the hen decoy.


I’ll bet that he didn’t run out or flop around to much.


----------



## mike hunt

joekacz said:


> Mike,if you don’t mind me asking,what distance was your longest for a clean harvest and how long of a shot would you take with confidence? And I’m assuming it was a 12ga.


My buddy shot one that was 40yds plus with the 3" TSS, I still have 2-3.5" Magnum Blends to burn up before I buy another box,I thought $37 was a lot for 5 rounds, but the heavy 18 TSS are $80 for 5 rounds. I feel they're worth the extra $$, they don't even flop around much after the shot.


----------



## Catstalker1956

So is the only different in the shells is the tungsten shot?


----------



## joekacz

Catstalker1956 said:


> So is the only different in the shells is the tungsten shot?


No there’s more to it than that. You’re probably better off to google it to get the specifics on it. If it was just the tungsten then I would probably just go to waterfowl loads but there’s more to it.


----------



## capt.scott

25 and 50 yards. 3.5 inch number 9 TSS. I would say both dead turkeys.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

ya Joe, this double weighs 14lbs, things a beast. havent heard of anyone using Boss waterfowl loads, that stuff has distance!


----------



## joekacz

Deadeyedeek said:


> ya Joe, this double weighs 14lbs, things a beast. havent heard of anyone using Boss waterfowl loads, that stuff has distance!


A friend of mine uses that Boss load and loves it,says that as long as it’s available that is all he’s gonna use.I can’t remember what the stuff costs. I didn’t hunt last season due to my injury and surgery so I never had the chance to try it out. Hopefully this year. i forgot about that stuff until you mentioned it,thanks.


----------



## joekacz

capt.scott said:


> View attachment 469627
> View attachment 469628
> 25 and 50 yards. 3.5 inch number 9 TSS. I would say both dead turkeys.


Scott that is very,very impressive!! Hell of a pattern 50yds. Looks very reliable. Thanks for the pics. If you ever pattern at a longer distance,(60,70), would you let me know? I still don’t know if I would spend the big bucks for it but you never know...


----------



## joekacz

Researched the Boss ammo and found that they offer a turkey load but as like everything else is going in the ammunition world “out of stock “. To me none of the ammo prices are even close to being reasonable but I can either whine about it or buy it if and when it becomes available. Curiosity is getting the best of me,go figure. LOL


----------



## Deadeyedeek

I hear ya joe, ammo seems to be getting harder to find, thanks god I have a lot that I picked up a couple years ago.had a guy looking for 44mag pistol ammo, I had 3 extra boxes and about pooped at what he offered me for it! so I let it go...crazy world today, right?


----------



## MidwestHunter71

I like using TSS for the great patterns you get and cleaner kills Ive seen. and yes I see people able to shoot clean shots from a far but thats not why I like it. Kills are more clean and i like being able to use sub gauges for youths. I also like being able to use a lighter weight gun for walking a lot on open public land but not losing performance.


----------

